# Problème d'impression avec imprimante wifi hp deskjet 6840



## Albin22 (23 Août 2006)

J'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider. j'ai acheté une imprimante wifi : hp deskjet 6840.

J'ai un modem alice pour internet, par conséquent j'ai installé l'imprimante en utilisant le cable ethernet pour la relier au modem. Ainsi, elle sera connecté au réseau alice.

Après l'installation le voyant wifi et réseau sur l'imprimante sont allumés m'indiquant que l'imprimante est bien sur le réseau Alice, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à imprimer ???
Dans les préférences système puis dans imprimantes et fax, l'imprimante est bien reconnue mais son état est "inactif".

Que dois-je faire, je n'arrete pas de relire les bouquins, j'en ai marre.
Par ailleurs est-il possible d'imprimer une page de test ???

Aidez-moi, je craque.

Question hors sujet : j'ai supprimé par inadvertance le logo internet dans le dock, pas safari mais le @, comment je fais pour le ravoir.

PS : Ma config est indiqué en bas de ce message.


----------



## Albin22 (25 Août 2006)

Personne peut m'aider ???
personne n'a d'imprimantes wifi, je relance le message, je l'ai acheté lundi dernier, il me faut une solution avant lundi prochain; quelqu'un a une idée..? s'il vous plait, merci !


----------



## Albin22 (26 Août 2006)

Bon bah je suis un peu décu car je n'ai pas eu de réponse. je suis retourné au magasin et ils m'ont remboursés.


----------



## titigrou (27 Août 2007)

J'ai moi aussi une 6840, et c'est la vraie galère pour l'installer...
enfin si tu as un problème, je suis en train de réinstaller la mienne là...


----------



## Zyrol (27 Août 2007)

j'ai une 6980 wifi, et je n'ai eu aucun probleme.

Ou est ce que vous rencontrez des problemes ?


----------



## quetzal (27 Août 2007)

J'ai une imprimante Wifi 5850, et je n'avais pas eu de problèmes jusque là.
Maintenant, je n'arrive plus à imprimer (voir autre message).

Il serait bien que cela soit plus facile à configurer.

Je suis passé sous divers menus, etc. et je n'y arrive pas. Je deviens un peu cinglé.


----------



## quetzal (27 Août 2007)

Pour celles et ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, je suis finalement arriv&#233; &#224; configurer mon imprimante Wifi HP 5850 par la proc&#233;dure suivante. Ca peut peut-&#234;tre marcher pour vous :

1/ Refermant bien le capot. C'est con, mais le capot se ferme souvent mal, et l'impression ne peut alors pas d&#233;marrer.

2/ En suivant la proc&#233;dure ci-dessous. Ca peut marcher pour vous :

Il faut d'abord trouver "HP Printer Set Up Assistant" dans ses applications. Celui-ci s'installe la premi&#232;re fois qu'on installe l'utilitaire HP (que l'on peut trouver sur le site d'HP). C'est par cette interface qu'il faut ajouter l'imprimante, et non par les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes, car sinon on ne trouve pas le bon type d'imprimante.  Ensuite, il faut suivre la proc&#233;dure et les indications jusqu'au bout, et surtout continuer jusqu'&#224; "ajouter l'imprimante au syst&#232;me", en appuyant sur le bouton "Ouvrir le Centre d'impression". L&#224;, apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; sur "Ajouter" il faut surtout aller dans "Navigateur par d&#233;faut", et non pas dans "Imprimante HP". On y trouve en principe son imprimante.


----------

